# Happy Birthday, Dark Angel:)



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And here's to many, many, MANY more:jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A very happy Birthday to you Dark Angel!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday DA!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day DA! I hope you have a great year!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, DA, you youngster!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it is an AWESOME Birthday DAY!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya Dark Angel!!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy B-Day, Dark Angel! August Leo's rule!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Dark Angel!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday to my friend


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy Happy Bday!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dark Angel!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!

Spent the day with my older sister...starting with Starbucks to get the day off to the right start...then on to Dave And Busters (an arcade/restuarant/bar) and scored this for 500 tickets! 









After we were all gamed out, we headed out to check out the halloween place which won't open till Friday the 13th (it wouldn't be a halloween store unless it opened on that exact day right?)

the rest of the day was pretty uneventful...but we got a small cake and went home...the day was finished by eating said cake while watching Cyote Ugly. Lots of fun! much better then last year!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad you had a fun birthday.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you everybody!


----------

